# Can I use already canned fruit to make jam or preserves



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have some #10 cans of pineapple, mandarin oranges, peaches and plums. Can I use those for makin jam or preserves. Maybe marmalade from the oranges and pineapples.


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't know why you couldn't. I have canned berries and apples to make jams later when I had more time. I also freeze some to make jams later.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Are they packed in fruit juice, or water?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Got a jones for apricot/pineapple jam with no fresh apricots, it was fine. I don't use pectin though, don't know how you would adjust for syrup if you do, and you'll want all the liquid for flavor.


----------

